# Drywall pricing in Maryland



## chip (May 8, 2006)

Just Wondering What Drywall Contractor Are Charging Per Square Foot Of Drywall In Maryland ( New Homes ) 

Thanks For Your Help


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

chip said:


> Just Wondering What Drywall Contractor Are Charging Per Square Foot Of Drywall In Maryland ( New Homes )
> 
> Thanks For Your Help


85cents per ft.


----------



## Dr Maintenance (May 7, 2006)

I always charge by the sheet 29.00 hung and finished in delaware


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

not enough to bother


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dr Maintenance said:


> I always charge by the sheet 29.00 hung and finished in delaware


Heck if I hired you I would always buy 14' sheets 
I'm assuming you are talking about 8' sheets

Nate


----------



## J&D (Jan 3, 2006)

46.00 per sheet material and labor. 4x12 sheets.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

lol, this is an OLLLD thread..but I get $50.00/board 4X12...$43.00/board 4X8


----------

